# My girls.



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I found this note this morning in Caylee'a bedroom. My poor girl, I'm crying again. We talk about Tess, but I didn't know this was still so fresh and difficult for her. We've both been protecting each other. 








..their last picture.
















..
















..


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

I can't possibly imagine what you and your daughter are going through, the relationship between them is so pure and beautiful. It's hard to lose your beloved dog and also seeing the big impact on your child. Tess would look over you all from the rainbow bridge and it's also an opportunity for you and daughter to open to each other even more. Tess is gone, but she still helps you to have a even better relationship with your family.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I understand that hurts to see her suffer, but she is writing things down and working through her feelings. 

That is a step in the right direction.

After reading this note, I had to go and hug Ole while he was watching the neighbors hold their easter egg hunt.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Omg that is heart wrenching. It's better to have love and lost then to have never loved at all. Wish I had better words. It's a beautiful thing to have something so special touch your heart and shape your soul. Deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

OMG, what a TEAR JERKER.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you all. And I forget that not everyone knows Cay is my granddaughter. She and Tessa were the same age. We brought Tess home in August, and Caylee was born in August. So they literally grew up together. 💔


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

OMG that is heartbreaking. I can only imagine the grief Caylee is experiencing.


----------



## LogarithmicGSD (9 mo ago)

Nothing but love ❤ to you both!


----------

